
Show HN: My First React Project – Advanced Calculator - AlexeyNoir
https://alexeynoir.github.io/react_advanced_calculator/
======
AlexeyNoir
Repo:
[https://github.com/AlexeyNoir/react_advanced_calculator](https://github.com/AlexeyNoir/react_advanced_calculator)

------
fheld
looks like a success it is encouraged to publish it under a license - also
when you press "e" twice it shows something weird

~~~
AlexeyNoir
I fixed the bug with "e", you can check again if you want. Thank you again for
telling me!)

------
stevenalowe
nice work! if you press the Pi key twice it appends the numbers together

~~~
AlexeyNoir
I fixed the bug with Pi, you can check it again if you want. Thank you again
for letting me know!)

